# Es14 launch monitor



## Bobirdie (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyone used one???
Reviews look not too bad and at around Â£300 I was thinking of getting one to keep me hitting a ball over the winter and have a rough idea where it's going


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Anyone used one???
Reviews look not too bad and at around Â£300 I was thinking of getting one to keep me hitting a ball over the winter and have a rough idea where it's going
		
Click to expand...


Cool bit of kit for the money. Its known to miss a few hits (usually the one you flush). Be aware the launch angle is based purely in the club you tell it you are using so if your using a 36* 7 iron it will assume you launched the club at 36*.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 18, 2016)

http://www.mygolfspy.com/buyers-guide-personal-launch-monitors/


This will be a good read for you.


----------



## Bobirdie (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks Alex.  It's not mainly for the numbers etc just mainly seeing the direction. Can't tell how you are hitting it's the ball against a net. I will get a read at that article after work. Thanks again


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Thanks Alex.  It's not mainly for the numbers etc just mainly seeing the direction. Can't tell how you are hitting it's the ball against a net. I will get a read at that article after work. Thanks again
		
Click to expand...


Yep, that's exactly my interest too. I have been chatting to a salesman at Foresight about a GC2 but it might be overkill to mainly see direction. Then I think "oh well ill get some courses too" and the cost spirals out of control.


----------



## Sweep (Oct 19, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep, that's exactly my interest too. I have been chatting to a salesman at Foresight about a GC2 but it might be overkill to mainly see direction. Then I think "oh well ill get some courses too" and the cost spirals out of control.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at Skytrak. Amazing bit of kit and much cheaper than GC2. Tells you everything you need to know and links wirelessly to an iPad. If I am not mistaken I think they are doing an easy payment deal at the moment.
No affiliation, just used one for the last couple of years.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 19, 2016)

another recommendation for the skytrak, often use my dads. He's done testing alongside Trackman and GC2, and the numbers are very similar and impressive given the cost difference.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 19, 2016)

Hate it when these threads pop up as it makes me want to build my own swing room ha must remember to put the lotto on tonight!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sweep, Mendie, have you used it as a sim on just as a practice ground? You have got my brain ticking now. Am I right in thinking the spin number is a calculation? Also, there is a yearly cost is there not?


----------



## simmb (Oct 19, 2016)

I think most of the data on the ES14 is calculated, only true measurments are club head speed and ball speed. Not sure how accurate a ball flight that would give if you have any sort of shape to your normal shot. As Sweep mentions SkyTrak is supposed to be a good bit of kit for the cash. Skytrak works in a totally different way measuring ball data so anything club related is calculated. Put the two devices together and you have everything you need measured


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 19, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Sweep, Mendie, have you used it as a sim on just as a practice ground? You have got my brain ticking now. Am I right in thinking the spin number is a calculation? Also, there is a yearly cost is there not?
		
Click to expand...

no i havent played a round with it as my dad hasnt bought the course package. There is a yearly cost but its too much from what i know. My dad increased the height of his lodge so that he can use it, he has a kavlar net and has put a widescreen TV above it so that he can see the outcome etc.

Customer service is also excellent, he had an issue with the alignment (Everything going right IIRC) and they tested and replaced in a matter of days.

I'm thinkin about getting one to use in my net at home - but with the Ipad cost on top it would be about Â£2k.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			no i havent played a round with it as my dad hasnt bought the course package. There is a yearly cost but its too much from what i know. My dad increased the height of his lodge so that he can use it, he has a kavlar net and has put a widescreen TV above it so that he can see the outcome etc.

Customer service is also excellent, he had an issue with the alignment (Everything going right IIRC) and they tested and replaced in a matter of days.

I'm thinkin about getting one to use in my net at home - but with the Ipad cost on top it would be about Â£2k.
		
Click to expand...


Got ipads coming out of my ears. Maybe its time to have another look at this thing. Thanks!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 19, 2016)

If people hadnt voted to leave the EU, i would get one in the states when i go in Feb, but the costs are basically comparable now!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			If people hadnt voted to leave the EU, i would get one in the states when i go in Feb, but the costs are basically comparable now!
		
Click to expand...


hehe, sorry buddy.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 19, 2016)

I've been going back and forth over getting a SkyTrack for the past year. Looks a great piece of kit for the price and there doesn't seem to be anything else at that price point that has the same functionality. 

I was hoping someone else would enter the market in that region to drive the price down a little, but they seem to have it to themselves ATM.

Going to go have a look at prices again now you guys have got me thinking again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2016)

Westy said:



			I've been going back and forth over getting a SkyTrack for the past year. Looks a great piece of kit for the price and there doesn't seem to be anything else at that price point that has the same functionality. 

I was hoping someone else would enter the market in that region to drive the price down a little, but they seem to have it to themselves ATM.

Going to go have a look at prices again now you guys have got me thinking again.
		
Click to expand...

You and me both. Something I've had my eye on for the same sort of period, to give my practice some definite structure and feedback. Money is tight and it's had to go on the back burner. Hopefully I can save hard next year and see if prices start to drop but I agree it needs a competitor in the market to spark competition


----------



## Sweep (Oct 19, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Sweep, Mendie, have you used it as a sim on just as a practice ground? You have got my brain ticking now. Am I right in thinking the spin number is a calculation? Also, there is a yearly cost is there not?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't bought the course simulation software. I just use the driving range and shot challenge for practice. I have linked my iPad to an overhead projector projecting on to a screen as you would with a simulator. So I hit the ball into the screen and the shot is tracked with a tracer ( just like on the telly) and all the numbers are displayed. See picture.  It's a great system. Very accurate and great value for money compared to the competition. There have been a few threads on here about Skytrak but if you need to know more just let me know.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 19, 2016)

Alright for some who got the room to use a Launch monitor let alone buy one. I have had the ES14 for past 2 yrs and don't use it regularly, but enough to keep track of things. I have the app that I can input different club make, heads, and shafts whether it's lady flex to X flex and + and - 3* lie and lofts I can make comparisons of each combination and it will show me where the plus and minus points are. I used it to try the new Nippon Modus3 105 stiff shafts and found I was gettin 6mph more club head speed then the Modus3 120's. I literally had to swing at break neck speed to get anywhere near the 105 speed. I changed shafts and Game Golf has confirmed I'm on ave 10yds longer with the 105s. 
As for the accuracy it's not that far off TBH. So long as I get numbers near enough then I'm happy with it, besides we are not that good enough to be like Dustin Johnson to hit the shot and call the yardage on it. 
The new ES16 is supposed to be even better then the GC2 as its got 4 Doppler radars 2 forward looking, 2 looking behind and 2 cameras facing the ball.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sweep said:



			I haven't bought the course simulation software. I just use the driving range and shot challenge for practice. I have linked my iPad to an overhead projector projecting on to a screen as you would with a simulator. So I hit the ball into the screen and the shot is tracked with a tracer ( just like on the telly) and all the numbers are displayed. See picture.  It's a great system. Very accurate and great value for money compared to the competition. There have been a few threads on here about Skytrak but if you need to know more just let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Jealous!

i can't even fit a spare kids push bike in my shed lol


----------



## Sweep (Oct 20, 2016)

Before I took the plunge on Skytrak I used a the ES12 which was really good and very accurate, so I have no doubts about the later versions that provide more information and the ES16 sounds amazing. it will be interesting to see the price point.
Skytrak would work equally as well on a practice range where you can use real balls, so there is no real need for an indoor area. I just took it to the nth degree. What is shown on the screen is also shown on the iPad. As with all these things including the ES12, there is little point using them at the driving range if they only provide range balls, as you only get the info from the ball, so less distance, ball speed etc from a range ball, so no use at all other than swing speed and direction which you can see anyway.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sweep said:



			I haven't bought the course simulation software. I just use the driving range and shot challenge for practice. I have linked my iPad to an overhead projector projecting on to a screen as you would with a simulator. So I hit the ball into the screen and the shot is tracked with a tracer ( just like on the telly) and all the numbers are displayed. See picture.  It's a great system. Very accurate and great value for money compared to the competition. There have been a few threads on here about Skytrak but if you need to know more just let me know.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks so much for this, it set me on a couple hour mission last night. I did seriously look at the Skytrak last year but it was beset with problems and the company who make it get a very bad rap for support and poor updates and communication. 

I found this:

http://golfsimulatorforum.com/forum...s-your-opinions-about-the-skytrak-to-be-heard

And it has some 2016 reviews. On balance I am out still based on the company them self. They comment a number of times in that post requesting some of the good reviews be moved into the main page. For me, if your commenting them answer some of the peoples problems. Seems some units work and some simply do not.

ES 16 is my next port of call.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Before I took the plunge on Skytrak I used a the ES12 which was really good and very accurate, so I have no doubts about the later versions that provide more information and the ES16 sounds amazing. it will be interesting to see the price point.
Skytrak would work equally as well on a practice range where you can use real balls, so there is no real need for an indoor area. I just took it to the nth degree. What is shown on the screen is also shown on the iPad. As with all these things including the ES12, there is little point using them at the driving range if they only provide range balls, as you only get the info from the ball, so less distance, ball speed etc from a range ball, so no use at all other than swing speed and direction which you can see anyway.
		
Click to expand...

That's really useful info regarding range balls. Was the question I was going to ask as I'd mainly be using mine at the range.

I was about to hit the buy button but this has now swung me the other way. Might hold of and see what the ES16 costs vs functionality.

Anyone have any costs\launch dates ? The tend to launch ate the PGa show which I think is usually in Jan.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 20, 2016)

Westy said:



			That's really useful info regarding range balls. Was the question I was going to ask as I'd mainly be using mine at the range.

I was about to hit the buy button but this has now swung me the other way. Might hold of and see what the ES16 costs vs functionality.

Anyone have any costs\launch dates ? The tend to launch ate the PGa show which I think is usually in Jan.
		
Click to expand...


Hard to find proper info but its looking like $4k so lots.... some info here: (later posts more relevant)

http://golfsimulatorforum.com/forum.../42097-ernest-sports-es16-new-camera-based-lm 

I have been chatting to the Flightscope guy this afternoon about a radar but I am not sure its going to be great over the distance I am thinking of.


----------



## simmb (Oct 20, 2016)

Westy said:



			That's really useful info regarding range balls. Was the question I was going to ask as I'd mainly be using mine at the range.

I was about to hit the buy button but this has now swung me the other way. Might hold of and see what the ES16 costs vs functionality.

Anyone have any costs\launch dates ? The tend to launch ate the PGA show which I think is usually in Jan.
		
Click to expand...

I think they did a soft launch at this years PGA show. The initial speculation was that this would come in around the 3-4K mark but I think it's already available on sites for around the 5-6K (euro) mark. It's also supposed to be a work in progress they are basically using the early adopters of the ES16 as guinea pigs.  At that price you are getting into GC2 territory and that already has a proven track record. If it is a 6K bit of kit I think they have missed a trick, something in between Skytrak and GC2 would have been a welcome addition to the current offerings. I know flightscope have something in the 3-4K range but that needs a bit more space to use.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 20, 2016)

simmb said:



			I think they did a soft launch at this years PGA show. The initial speculation was that this would come in around the 3-4K mark but I think it's already available on sites for around the 5-6K (euro) mark. It's also supposed to be a work in progress they are basically using the early adopters of the ES16 as guinea pigs.  At that price you are getting into GC2 territory and that already has a proven track record. If it is a 6K bit of kit I think they have missed a trick, something in between Skytrak and GC2 would have been a welcome addition to the current offerings. *I know flightscope have something in the 3-4K range but that needs a bit more space to use*.
		
Click to expand...


And seemingly needs a silver dot on the ball....


----------



## turkish (Oct 20, 2016)

What extra do you get from es14 to es12 as there's about Â£200+ difference of the 2.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 21, 2016)

turkish said:



			What extra do you get from es14 to es12 as there's about Â£200+ difference of the 2.
		
Click to expand...

Ive not used ES12, so I can't comment on it or judge it either. I like the 14 tho and like I said earlier it's not far off being accurate. Their is a little input you need to do with club lofts, altitude, the app that can be linked to phone or pad gives you range sessions where it records each shot, you input the direction after each shot, then you can go to range view where it maps out the flight. A bit gimmicky IMO. The other good thing is the practise session where the unit gives you a differing yardage and you have to hit that yardage and it gives points if your within a certain distances. Bit like Dustin Johnson calling yardage on Trackman.  
If your at a range then once set up just bash away, but if on grass and divots, then you may have to move the unit every so often as the ball like most monitors need to be in a certain area for it to be read.  

The 16 is the dogs apparently but I've heard it's around the 4K mark but with 4 Dopplers and 2 camera its moving monitors into another realm.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 21, 2016)

simmb;[URL="tel:1590458" said:
			
		


1590458[/URL]]I think they did a soft launch at this years PGA show. The initial speculation was that this would come in around the 3-4K mark but I think it's already available on sites for around the 5-6K (euro) mark. It's also supposed to be a work in progress they are basically using the early adopters of the ES16 as guinea pigs.  At that price you are getting into GC2 territory and that already has a proven track record. If it is a 6K bit of kit I think they have missed a trick, something in between Skytrak and GC2 would have been a welcome addition to the current offerings. I know flightscope have something in the 3-4K range but that needs a bit more space to use.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the es16 is going to be a great bit of kit but at 3-4K that's a bit too steep.

That kind of price point I'd say is not a consumer device. I think Â£2k is probably the limit and even then that's probably quite a small market. 

Gona have a think over the weekend and do some man maths


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 21, 2016)

Westy said:



			Sounds like the es16 is going to be a great bit of kit but at 3-4K that's a bit too steep.

That kind of price point I'd say is not a consumer device. I think Â£2k is probably the limit and even then that's probably quite a small market. 

Gona have a think over the weekend and do some man maths 

Click to expand...


Its looking like it was released too early at the moment. I guess they ran out of R&D budget and had to bring it out. I understand the support is excellent though as they work through the problems(not keen on being a beta tester at that price). I think some low build quality too. Looking more like $5k though that is not official.


----------



## turkish (Oct 21, 2016)

3565 said:



			Ive not used ES12, so I can't comment on it or judge it either. I like the 14 tho and like I said earlier it's not far off being accurate. Their is a little input you need to do with club lofts, altitude, the app that can be linked to phone or pad gives you range sessions where it records each shot, you input the direction after each shot, then you can go to range view where it maps out the flight. A bit gimmicky IMO. The other good thing is the practise session where the unit gives you a differing yardage and you have to hit that yardage and it gives points if your within a certain distances. Bit like Dustin Johnson calling yardage on Trackman.  
If your at a range then once set up just bash away, but if on grass and divots, then you may have to move the unit every so often as the ball like most monitors need to be in a certain area for it to be read.  

The 16 is the dogs apparently but I've heard it's around the 4K mark but with 4 Dopplers and 2 camera its moving monitors into another realm.
		
Click to expand...

With what you've said I don't know if the 16 is worth the extra Â£200 as having compared the both. The 14 estimates spin, launch and smash factor which the 12 doesn't so would be useful for some. The 12 does carry/total distance and ball speed.

I'm thinking of just getting the 12 as looking to work on wedge carry distances from under 100 yards so probably suits my needs most.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 21, 2016)

turkish said:



			With what you've said I don't know if the 16 is worth the extra Â£200 as having compared the both. The 14 estimates spin, launch and smash factor which the 12 doesn't so would be useful for some. The 12 does carry/total distance and ball speed.

I'm thinking of just getting the 12 as looking to work on wedge carry distances from under 100 yards so probably suits my needs most.
		
Click to expand...

The 14 does carry and total as well as ball speed. But by the sounds of it the 12 would suit if your only doing 100 and in.


----------



## turkish (Oct 21, 2016)

One other question regarding both and this might seem silly but if you hit a really high lob shot does the es12 and es14 see the ball? Just wondering as know it's radar and can see how it would register shots going straight out in front but just wondering if high lob and pitch shots might get missed? As you place the unit over a foot in front of where ball is?


----------



## 3565 (Oct 21, 2016)

The 14 has a stand on the back which is adjustable. it has a lock slide on the back that adjusts the angle for the clubs you use in 3 positions. So driver to 5i the 14 is pretty much at roughly 30* then 6-9 it's 45* I think then for wedges it's at 75*


----------



## ger147 (Oct 28, 2016)

Just ordered one to help with my winter work on the wedges.


----------



## Bobirdie (Oct 29, 2016)

Let me know how it is bud


----------



## ger147 (Oct 29, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Let me know how it is bud
		
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 12, 2016)

The reviews of it are generrally quite positive, I may ask santa for one.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2016)

3565 said:



			The 14 does carry and total as well as ball speed. But by the sounds of it the 12 would suit if your only doing 100 and in.
		
Click to expand...

I'm also thinking of getting something for wedge distances, but have some doubts about the ES12/14.

When you tell it the loft of the club you're using, does it just use that info to narrow down the corridor it's looking for the ball in or does the loft mean it presets the launch angle?

For example, if I hit a floaty shot and a low punch with the same wedge, will it "see" the different trajectories and give a correct carry distance, or just work on ball speed and a set trajectory to give false distances?


----------



## 3565 (Nov 17, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I'm also thinking of getting something for wedge distances, but have some doubts about the ES12/14.

When you tell it the loft of the club you're using, does it just use that info to narrow down the corridor it's looking for the ball in or does the loft mean it presets the launch angle?

For example, if I hit a floaty shot and a low punch with the same wedge, will it "see" the different trajectories and give a correct carry distance, or just work on ball speed and a set trajectory to give false distances?
		
Click to expand...

Good question and I don't know the answer to the floaty shot,  I've only tend to use it for full shots although I have done a session on 50-70 yd knock down with a gap wedge, and it's been pretty good. I'll have to try the floater and it be interesting on short pitch shots too. 
As for the workings out I think it calculates on certain parameters, which includes sea level input, loft, launch angle, spin etc. I'm not that way inclined to know how it works it out but Im happy with it and it does me. 
I will be using it for wedge work this winter myself. I'd like a grander launch monitor but at the mo this will do. Sorry if I've not answered your question properly, I'll get back to you if I find out more.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 17, 2016)

3565 said:



			Good question and I don't know the answer to the floaty shot,  I've only tend to use it for full shots although I have done a session on 50-70 yd knock down with a gap wedge, and it's been pretty good. I'll have to try the floater and it be interesting on short pitch shots too. 
As for the workings out I think it calculates on certain parameters, which includes sea level input, loft, launch angle, spin etc. I'm not that way inclined to know how it works it out but Im happy with it and it does me. 
I will be using it for wedge work this winter myself. I'd like a grander launch monitor but at the mo this will do. Sorry if I've not answered your question properly, I'll get back to you if I find out more.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply.

If you have the time to do it, I think a good way to answer the question would be to either:

Hit a normal pitch shot with PW then with SW without telling the machine you've changed clubs, or
Hit a normal pitch shot with PW, then tell it you've changed to SW but continue hitting the PW.

Does that make sense?


----------



## ger147 (Nov 17, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Thanks for the reply.

If you have the time to do it, I think a good way to answer the question would be to either:

Hit a normal pitch shot with PW then with SW without telling the machine you've changed clubs, or
Hit a normal pitch shot with PW, then tell it you've changed to SW but continue hitting the PW.

Does that make sense?
		
Click to expand...

You physically set up the machine at 3 different angles depending on what club you're using.

I've found it picks up shorter pitch shots better set at the middle angle as the ball doesn't go so high.


----------

